# Dewalt



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you have to start a Dewalt thread every time you buy a Dewalt tool? Can't you post in the first Dewalt thread you made?? 
It can get confusing naming them all the same for every Dewalt tool on the market.


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

My bad


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

lol I think this guy is getting a kickback from dewalt.. :glare:


----------

